# Take the "CHOO" train to Heaven



## Theogenes (Feb 7, 2007)

Here's a video of a woman who claims that Jesus took her to heaven 17 times and she was shown hell twice. She wrote a book called "Heaven Is So Real" and it's a best sellar in the charimatic world.

[video=google;8642465773795515476]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8642465773795515476&q=choo+thomas&hl=en[/video]

Jim


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't think you should make fun of a woman who wrote a book that became an international bestseller. Have you ever written an international bestseller?

Things to look for that you might miss in the video.

1. An incredibly healthy marijuana plant taking up half the field of veiw.
2. This wasn't shot on a boat, she's rocking back and forth due to receiving the 'blessing' of shaking. Personally, I think the shaking may stem from a reaction to anti-depressants that she started taking after finding out she was late for the ride on comet Halle-Bopp.
3. Framed recipe on wall for a Bacon, LSD and Tomato Sandwich.
4. She received the 'gift of tongues' but she speaks in such broken english that she needs subtitles. OY!

Thanks for the cheap entertainment Jim.


----------



## CDM (Feb 7, 2007)

Jim Snyder said:


> Here's a video of a woman who claims that Jesus took her to heaven 17 times and she was shown hell twice. She wrote a book called "Heaven Is So Real" and it's a best sellar in the charimatic world.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8642465773795515476&q=choo+thomas&hl=en
> 
> Jim



WARNING! 2nd commandment violations in video.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2007)

These going to heaven and returning stories remind me of this classic joke:

Two ninety year old men, Moe and Sam, have been friends all
their lives. It seems that Sam is dying, and Moe comes to visit him
every day.

"Sam," says Moe, "You know how we have both loved baseball all our
lives, and how we played minor league ball together for so many
years. Sam, you have to do me one favor. When you get to Heaven,
and I know you will go to Heaven, somehow you've got to let me know
if there's baseball in Heaven."

Sam looks up at Moe from his death bed, and says, "Moe, you've
been my best friend many years. This favor, if it is at all
possible, I'll do for you."

And shortly after that, Sam passes on. It is midnight a couple of
nights later. Moe is sound asleep when he is awakened by a blinding
flash of white light and a voice calls out to him,

Moe.... Moe...."

"Who is it?" says Moe sitting up suddenly. "Who is it?"

"Moe, it's me, Sam."

"Come on. You're not Sam. Sam just died."

"I'm telling you," insists the voice. "It's me, Sam!"

"Sam? Is that you? Where are you?"

"I'm in heaven," says Sam, "and I've got to tell you, I've
got really good news and a little bad news."

"So, tell me the good news first," says Moe.

"The good news," says Sam "is that there is baseball in heaven.
Better yet, all our old buddies who've gone before us are there.
Better yet, we're all young men again. Better yet, it's always
spring time and it never rains or snows. And best of all, we can
play baseball all we want, and we never get tired!"

"Really?" says Moe, "That is fantastic, wonderful beyond my wildest
dreams! But, what's the bad news?"

"You're pitching next Tuesday"


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2007)

mangum said:


> WARNING! 2nd commandment violations in video.



Goodnight Chris, don't miss the 1st and 3rd commandment violations as well.


----------



## CDM (Feb 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Goodnight Chris, don't miss the 1st and 3rd commandment violations as well.



Indeed, also the 9th. But the 2nd is upfront and undeniable.


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 7, 2007)

Bob,
I love that joke!  

I wonder if she spoke in tongues if they would have the subtitles for us?!?

Jim


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

She wrote an international bestseller? Really?! I've never heard of her or her book.

I must be out of the loop.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2007)

Ivan said:


> She wrote an international bestseller? Really?! I've never heard of her or her book.
> 
> I must be out of the loop.



That's right Ivan, you're out of the loop and she's loopy. So there you go.

Hey brother, I've been watching your post count since that PB Beauty Contest last week. (The one Andrew won of course.) Your the closest in number to me. Right now you are only 30 posts behind. I'm watching you over my shoulder. If you plan on passing me I just want you to know I won't make it easy. I will 'ditto' every post on this board if I have to. I'll welcome every new and recent member and each family member and pet individually. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. I'm watching you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 7, 2007)

People going to heaven and hell, coming back to "tell about it":

Compared to the testimony of the Bible:

_On Heaven_ 2 Cor. 12:2-4


> [2] I knew a man in Christ above fourteen years ago, (whether in the body, I cannot tell; or whether out of the body, I cannot tell: God knoweth such an one *caught up to the third heaven.* [3] And I knew such a man, (whether in the body, or out of the body, I cannot tell: God knoweth [4] How that he was caught up into paradise, and heard unspeakable words, *which it is not lawful for a man to utter.*




_On Hell_ Luke 16:23-31


> [23] And in hell he lift up his eyes, being in torments, and seeth Abraham afar off, and Lazarus in his bosom. [24] And he cried and said, Father Abraham, have mercy on me, and send Lazarus, that he may dip the tip of his finger in water, and cool my tongue; for I am tormented in this flame. [25] But Abraham said, Son, remember that thou in thy lifetime receivedst thy good things, and likewise Lazarus evil things: but now he is comforted, and thou art tormented. [26] And beside all this, between us and you there is a great gulf fixed: so that *they which would pass from hence to you cannot; neither can they pass to us, that would come from thence.* [27] Then he said, I pray thee therefore, father, that thou wouldest send him to my father's house: [28] For I have five brethren; that he may testify unto them, lest they also come into this place of torment. [29] Abraham saith unto him, *They have Moses and the prophets; let them hear them.* [30] And he said, Nay, father Abraham: but if one went unto them from the dead, they will repent. [31] And he said unto him, *If they hear not Moses and the prophets, neither will they be persuaded, though one rose from the dead.*




_On trips to Sheol being one-way journeys_ 2 Samuel 12:22-23


> [22] And he said, While the child was yet alive, I fasted and wept: for I said, Who can tell whether God will be gracious to me, that the child may live? [23] But now he is dead, wherefore should I fast? can I bring him back again? *I shall go to him, but he shall not return to me.*





Those gnostic, tell-all books, any of them, they are nothing but lies.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> That's right Ivan, you're out of the loop and she's loopy. So there you go.
> 
> Hey brother, I've been watching your post count since that PB Beauty Contest last week. (The one Andrew won of course.) Your the closest in number to me. Right now you are only 30 posts behind. I'm watching you over my shoulder. If you plan on passing me I just want you to know I won't make it easy. I will 'ditto' every post on this board if I have to. I'll welcome every new and recent member and each family member and pet individually. I hope it doesn't have to come to that. I'm watching you.



 ....I mean...I didn't notice.

Actually I didn't. I've been laying low a little lately (like the alliteration?). I'm surprised I'm so close in number to you. You must be slacking too, brother!

So you don't have worry, Bob. You really don't. I mean it. Don't sweat, Bob. I'd never try to past you.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 7, 2007)

Calvin weighs in:

"For few out of a huge multitude care how they are to go to heaven, but all long to know beforehand what takes place there."

_Institutes_ 3.25.12


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 7, 2007)

She Is SO Quack.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey Ivan, you're down to 23 posts behind me now Mr. Laying Low A Little Lately.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> Hey Ivan, you're down to 23 posts behind me now Mr. Laying Low A Little Lately.


----------

